# Built Me A Smoker



## magray73 (Jan 11, 2014)

I built my first smoker on my last set off. It will hold temperature from 110-340. Hope to get to use it next week for some homemade jerky.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

That is some beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## magray73 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you. My little girl helped my build it. Its insulated and claded and we are ready to try it out.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice job, let us know how it works out.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Very nice, now lets see some bark rings...

John


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

nice looking setup


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice. I built one last year and have had a blast with it. I started out with jerky. This year I have done ss, cheese, fish, deersticks, and bacon. There is nothing better than home cured bacon. Keep us posted on the goodies you smoke.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking smoker, beautiful craftsmanship!! Congrats..


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You've impressed the living crapp outta me! Looks fantastic.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you have plans, build pics, etc.? I'd like to know more.


----------



## magray73 (Jan 11, 2014)

No plans, I saw one online and got a idea of what I wanted. It is 2x2x5
Inside and took about 4 days to finish. I have had some interest from friends to build them one so may have future pics sometime.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

That looks wonderfulâ€¦!


----------



## MGM (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome looking! Did you install a thermostat? I have been smoking sausage for several years with out a thermostat. It works fine, but you have to baby sit for several hours ubtil done. I have been wanting to build one with thermostat. Just curious about yours. Again congratulations. Great job.


----------



## magray73 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks. I have a digital thermometer that I hang where the meat is sitting at. Plan on installing some at some point just havent yet. I have done a few batches of venison jerky and 2 prok butts in it so far and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this. Beautiful. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## redcrown (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice smoker..I built one last year and have really enjoyed. I smoked over 300 lbs of deer sausage, couple of tukeys, and several briskets...All turned out great...what is ur heat source?


----------

